# Cigar Savor/Saver



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with a cigar saver device. I believe Cigar Savor makes something intended to keep a cigar when it's not possible to finish a smoke. I guess I'm wondering folks' opinions on whether something like it is worthwhile, and if there are a few on the market that are better than others if it's even worth exploring.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

MattN said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with a cigar saver device. I believe Cigar Savor makes something intended to keep a cigar when it's not possible to finish a smoke. I guess I'm wondering folks' opinions on whether something like it is worthwhile, and if there are a few on the market that are better than others if it's even worth exploring.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have one and I've used it once. It did what it was supposed to do. The cigar tasted just like it did when I put it in the thing but the cigar was only in the thing for a few hours. I haven't needed to use it again.


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks man, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have 3 different cigar savers and they are good to tote your cigars around. If you start a cigar and have to put it out this is what I do. I knock off the ash and then cut the end off by about 1/2 and then put the cigar into the saver and it's good to smoke later. If you just put the cigar into the saver without doing this the cigar will tend to taste like ash.


----------



## MattN (Dec 19, 2009)

Do you guys have a particular product you use?

I don't expect this to be common, but I can see stiuations coming up this summer where I'll need to, say, take a break from the cigar for an hour or three, and I'd like to have something to be able to keep it in smokable shape.

If I cut the cigar a little, would I be able to just maybe use a tube, or is there a benefit to using one of the manufactured devices?

Thanks a lot guys for the help.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I am also interested in this product. There a days that I really want to smoke but can't put aside two hours straight for a good smoke. If these products really work I wouldn't mind buying it so I can save half of a cigar for sometime later in the day when I find time again. Here is one I found: Havanco Cigar Saver Pocket Humidor NO MORE WASTED CIGAR
For $10.99 it seems decently priced but is it one that works? Cigary do you mind posting which ones you have or anyone else with one of these products? Thanks.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

dubels said:


> I am also interested in this product. There a days that I really want to smoke but can't put aside two hours straight for a good smoke. If these products really work I wouldn't mind buying it so I can save half of a cigar for sometime later in the day when I find time again. Here is one I found: Havanco Cigar Saver Pocket Humidor NO MORE WASTED CIGAR
> For $10.99 it seems decently priced but is it one that works? Cigary do you mind posting which ones you have or anyone else with one of these products? Thanks.


There are several types of savers. I have the plastic tubo that fits any size cigar and I also have the twin aluminum tubos that fit any size as well. I went to the site you put on here and that looks really interesting esp. for the price and what it says it does. You have to remember what it is you are doing when you "try" to save a cigar that has been lit, smoked, and burning for awhile. At best, even letting it burn itself out, taking off the ash and then cutting about 1/2 inch of the foot off and putting it into a "saver" it is still going to give off a "cigar smell" in the saver. For $11 I think it's worth trying out because you get more than a saver as it is a humidified pocket device. Hey, if it doesn't work send it back but if it does work please let me know. My cigar savers only cost me $3 and you can find them at most B&M's.


----------



## Bhobnine (Oct 8, 2009)

Dont think the manufacturer makes these anymore. Dont see em around anywhere, and the one place I did find them listed online states OUT OF STOCK. I owned one of these for quite awhile, and while it lasted it worked fairly well. First thing that went was the spring loaded metal snuffer. It flew out when I wasnt looking and vanished mysteriously. Later the plastic started getting brittle and began to crack. Though I tried to keep up with it by using strategic placement of masking tape, it inevitably suffered a catastrophic hull breach. A re-lit cigar is always going to taste like a re-lit cigar, no matter what you do. But sticking a lit cigar in your pocket cus you have to get back inside to work is NEVER a good idea. And stubbing it out in an ashtray is simply not economical. :banana: If anybody finds these somewhere, let me know.


----------



## GruntmaN (May 18, 2011)

I found this post while looking for one of these. My boss showed me one he was extremely happy with and I had not been able to find it. But I finally found them. They are called humi-savor. These have the poly? beads in them to absorb the distilled water like a standard humidifier and he claims they work great. I never see him without it and do not smell that old cigar smell while near him so it certainly does a couple things right. I thought I would share what I had found and what I am picking up in case anyone is still looking. They are on sale for $16 and come in a few brand options. The Montecristo has a question answered that assured me it was the same as my boss has.

I had to remove the hdoubletp thru triplew's. at the front as well as the dotcom after prices and the dothtm at the end of the number because I do not have 30 posts yet so sorry for the trouble. There are three versions, the one below, an H. Upmann and a Romeo y julietta branded style.

Cigar Case - Montecristo Signature Series Humi-Savor - ***************

***************/cigar-directory/travel/cigar-case-~-montecristo-signature-series-humi~savor-cigar/32-24797


----------

